
Show HN: Kubernetes Cronjob/Job Notifier to Slack - sukeesh
https://github.com/sukeesh/k8s-job-notify
======
aliswe
Nice work. So it's polling the jobs list api every minute and checking the
status. But wouldn't it be possible to get an update instantly?

